# MBGFC Tourney Results



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

They haven't posted the tourney results on the website yet. Does anyone know if a Blue was killed? I'm assuming not since I haven't heard any chatter about it. Also, does anyone know who one the catch and release category and with what mix of fish, line class etc. Thanks,

ay


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

No blues killed,so the calcutta $$ less than 10% will be returned. Also the High C's tagged two blues and two whites to win the T/R division.


----------

